# Cardiac Cath Codes for 2011



## kmess (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope someone can help me; 93451 (coding tip - do not report 93451 in conjunction with 93453, 93456, 93457, 93460, 93461).  According to the 2011 CPT Changes, An Insider's View,  it states that when a RHC is performed in conjunction with other cardiac cath services to report the same codes the CPT book says to not report.  Can anybody please tell me which is correct?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 6, 2010)

kmess said:


> I hope someone can help me; 93451 (coding tip - do not report 93451 in conjunction with 93453, 93456, 93457, 93460, 93461).  According to the 2011 CPT Changes, An Insider's View,  it states that when a RHC is performed in conjunction with other cardiac cath services to report the same codes the CPT book says to not report.  Can anybody please tell me which is correct?



93451 is a right heart cath only!  You cannot add another charge to it.  93456 is for right heart w/ coronaries, and 93460 is your right and left heart caths.  Remenber, contrast injections and supervision and interpretation is already billed into it.  So it one code only, except for aortic root injection which can be added on.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

